# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κλούβα προστασίας στην αυλή-κατασκευή !

## Ηρακλής

Aποφάσισα και εγώ με την σειρά μου να φτιάξω μια κλούβα στην αυλή μου για να μπορούν τα καναρίνια μου να απολαμβάνουν τον ήλιο και τον κήπο το καλοκαίρι που μας έρχεται και να μην είναι κλεισμένα μέσα στο σπίτι συνεχεια.Εφτιαξα μια κατασκευή για να μπούν μέσα οι δυο ζευγαρωστρες που έχω , ώστε να προστατεύονται τα πουλια από αρπακτικά.είχα κάτι πηχάκια στην αποθήκη μου και έτσι άρχισα να περνώ μετρα για την κατασκευή μόλις έκοψα τα ξυλα στα μετρα που ήθελα τα έξυσα και λούστραρα για μην γεμίσουν ψείρες (γιατί το ξύλο μαζεύει πολύ "εκολα" ψείρες αν δεν είναι λουσταρισμενω ).Σας βάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή και από μερικά τριαντάφυλλα για να μου πείτε αν σας αρέσουν . σας περιμένω στην αυλή για καφεδάκι τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός, μπορεί να μην έχω πολλά καναρίνια γιατί είμαι καινούριος στο χόμπι αλλα ο πίπης θα σας ξετρελάνει μόλις τον ακούσετε όταν πίνουμε καφεδάκι.Καθε παρατιριση δεκτι, ειναι η προτι μου κατασκευη πανο σε κλουβι και πιστευω οτι τα πιγα καλα , τα ξηλα ειναι λουστραρισμενα και πριν αλλα και μετα τιν σιναρμολιγιση,για να ειμαι 2 φορες σιγουρος οτι εχουν κλισι καλα οι πορι του ξηλου.Mην με ρωτισετε για το κοστος γιατι ολα τα ηλικα τα ειχα εκτος απο 10 ευρω που εκανε το κουνελοσιρμα και 3 ευρω η μεντεσεδες και τα πομολα

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## douke-soula

:Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  μπραβο πολυ καλη δουλεια !!!!!!!!!!!! :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

:Happy0030:  :Happy0030: Πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή μπράβο Ηρακλή!!!!!! :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## ANNA-VASILIKI

πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη!μπραβο που σκεφτηκες κατι τοσο χρησιμο και αφιερωσες χρονο και σκεψη να το φτιαξεις!!ασφαλεια και ηλιος!ποιος στη χαρη τους!τι αλλο θελουν!!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο ρε Ηρακλη!!!ωραιος!!!ομορφα πραγματα και ολα πολυ περιποιημενα!!!σε παραδεχομαι!!

----------


## jk21

ΗΡΑΚΛΗ μπραβο σου !  πολυ καλη και χρησιμη δουλεια!

----------


## Ηρακλής

ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια παιδια!!!Απο ευδομαδα θα φτιαξω και αλλη μια παρομια κατασκευη για τα κοκατιλ μου να τους κανουν παρεα εκει διπλα :Happy:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ωραια δουλεια!!!

Να ρωτησω κατι...

Χωρις σκελετο, υπαρχει περιπτωση να καθησει το πλέγμα? Σαν συρματινο κλουβι δηλαδη....

----------


## Ηρακλής

και να αντέξει δεν θα είναι και για πολύ από το βάρος τις "ζευγαροστρας" θα κάνει κοιλια και σε περίπτωση "επισκευπτι" θα πέσει κάτω

----------


## mitsman

Αν φτιαξουμε νευρα απο  πολυ χοντρο συρμα δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα!!!Αλλα δεν ειναι ωραιο ουτε λειτουργικο!πορτες???ναυλον  ??που θα μπουν αυτα??

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω θελω να φτιαξω μια απλη κατασκευη που να προστατευει τη ζευγαρωστρα μου τις ωρες που θα το εχω στο μπαλκονι. Δεν θα ειναι για μονιμη "διαμονη".

Η ζευγαρωστρα θα ειναι κρεμασμενη στον τοιχο και το προστατευτικο επισης. Το καθενα ανεξαρτητα...

----------


## Ηρακλής

γιώργο κατάλαβα τι θες να φτιάξεις :winky: πριν νόμιζα ότι ήθελες κάτι σαν αυτό που έφτιαξα και εγώ αλλα μονο με "κουνελοσιρμα"... :winky: αν είναι για λίγες ώρες που θα λύπης από το σπίτι  νομίζω ότι αν το φτιάξεις προσεκτικά κάτι θα κανεις :winky: μονο να μην τσακίζεις το σύρμα πάνω από δυο φορες γιατί μετά γίνετε πολύ πιο ευλύγιστο

----------


## abscanary

Hρακλή συγχαρητήρια είναι πολύ όμορφη η κατασκευή σου. τα αρπακτικά δεν είναι πάντως ο μοναδικός κίνδυνος που διατρέχουν τα πουλιά σε εξωτερικό χώρο. πρέπει να τα προστατέψεις επίσης από τα κρύα ρεύματα και τους φορείς μεταδοτικών ασθενειών (σπουργίτια, περιστέρια, κουνούπια κλπ). εγώ θα πρότεινα οπωσδήποτε νάυλον στις πλευρές και κουνουπόσιτα πάνω και μπροστά. είσαι σίγουρος ότι πουλιά δεν θα κάθονται πάνω στην κατασκευή; αν όχι θα πρέπει να το αποτρέψεις και αυτό με κάποιο τρόπο.

----------


## Ηρακλής

δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα με τα ρεύματα  γιατί από πάνω,αριστερά δεξιά έχει τοίχους το νάιλον θα το βάλω το χειμώνα, το μονο που με προβληματίζει είναι τα κουνουπιά κάτι όμως θα κάνω για αυτό  :winky: ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις σού παντος :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

Ωραίος ο Ηρακλής !!!!!!!!! και ευτυχισμένα τα πουλάκι στην αυλή...αν το καλοκαίρι τα πιάνει ο ήλιος πέτα από πάνω καμιά ψάθα ή καλαμωτή .Εκτός αν είναι μεσημεριανές ώρες που θέλει πιο παχια σκιά...

----------


## Ηρακλής

έχω ένα θέμα με τον ήλιο βαγγέλη που θα το συζητούσα αλλα με πρόλαβες :winky:  χτυπάει για  3-4 ωρες το πρωί όταν ο ήλιος ανεβαίνει.kαι λέω να πάω ******** να πάρω αυτές τις καλαμιές λέτε να κάνουν δουλειά?? πριν τις βάλω θα τις λουστράρω με μπιστόλι για να μην πιάσουν ψείρες,αλλα πρώτα θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα κάνουν δουλειά μην τις πάρω τσάμπα.τι λετε ?

----------


## jk21

η καλαμωτη ειναι οκ για τον ηλιο .κοβει τον ηλιο αλλα οχι ολοκληρωτικα τον αερισμο.

----------


## Ηρακλής

ωραία τότε σήμερα και όλας θα πάω να πάρω την καλαμωτή.Δημήτρη για τον ήλιο θα βάλω την καλαμωτή και για τον αέρα θα πάρω νάιλον αλλα θα το βάλω το χειμώνα όταν έχει αεράκι τι λέτε?

----------


## vagelis76

Σωστός,αρκεί να σε καλύπτει η καλαμωτή και να μην εκτίθενται πολύ ώρα στο καυτό ήλιο.Τα νερά τους θα γίνονται ζεματιστά αν συμβαίνει αυτό.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Μερικές καινούργιες φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή μου !!! το νάιλον είναι γεια τον αέρα! οι τρύπες που έχω κάνει δεν ξερό αν είναι καλές σε μέγεθος... ::

----------


## Ηρακλής

Oι φωτογραφίες μου βγήκαν λίγο μεγάλες αν μπορεί να της φτιάξη κάποιος  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ηρακλη!!!!!!!!!

Ειναι τελειες ειλικρινα!!!!!

Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!!!
Νομιζω πως οι τρυπες ειναι καλες....

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ειναι ολα μια χαρα.....Πολυ καλα.....

----------


## mitsman

Ωραιος ο Ηρακλης..... σε χαιρομαι!!!!

----------


## jk21

Ομορφα πραγματα Ηρακλη ! και σε περιβαλλον επισης πολλα υποσχομενο στην πορεια απο οτι βλεπω !!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά  :Happy:  έλεγα στην αρχή να βάλω το νάιλον αυτό με τις μπίλιες που έχει και αέρα,γιατί είχα ακουση ότι είναι καλύτερο για μόνωση του αέρα άλλα έχω περίπου 50 μετρά από αυτό το νάιλον στιν αποθήκη και έβαλα αυτό...

----------


## jk21

ΗΡΑΚΛΗ αν αυτο που εβαλες ειναι χοντρο εχει το θετικο οτι ειναι πιο ανθεκτικο στον αερα .αυτο με τις φουσκαλες αν πιεστει στα στηριγματα του σκιζεται τελικα πιο ευκολα .αν χρειαστει σε περιπτωση χιονια (αν και νομιζω θα ειναι οκ και ετσι ) βαζεις καποιο προσθετο (μετακινουμενο ) τοτε

----------


## ria

πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη ηρακλη !!!!!!μπραβο..με κανα δεντρακι στο κηπο πιο μετα θα εχει και φυσικη σκια!!!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ευχαριστώ jk  γιατί το είχα μια απορία αν κάνει το νάιλον για αυτές της συνθήκες... τώρα αν χιονισι  θα τα πάρω μέσα στο σπίτι  :winky: Σωτηρία αύριο το πρωί θα βγάλω μια φώτο να ανεβάσω να δις το δεντράκι που είχα φιτεψη με τον πάτερα μου πριν 8 χρονιά είναι σαν να το ήξερα ότι θα βάλω πουλάκια εκεί  και θα πρέπει να έχει σκιά  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

ειλικρινα μπραβο...
πολυ ομορφη και δημιουργικη κατασκευη και ευκολη!!!
τι να πω ειναι πολυ ωραια!!!
θα με ενδιεφερε  :Happy:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ria λίγο καθυστερημένα άλλα την ανέβασα την φωτογραφία με το δεντράκι για φυσική σκιά που λέγαμε :winky:

----------


## jk21

> Ria λίγο καθυστερημένα άλλα την ανέβασα την φωτογραφία με το δεντράκι για φυσική σκιά που λέγαμε


'

δεντρακι; ... ποσο υψος θα εχει δηλαδη οταν γινει << δεντρο >>   :: 


ετυχε να βρεθω προσφατα στο σπιτι του Ηρακλη ... ειμαστε 4-5 τετραγωνα  αποσταση .λοιπον εχει ενα κηπο σπεσιαλ με πολυ μελλον !!!

----------


## teo24

Πολυ ομορφη και χρηστικη κατασκευη.Μια παρατηρηση  με την καλη εννοια φυσικα που εχω να κανω ειναι να βαλεις αλλο ναυλον μπροστα στην φατσα.Εγω εκανα μια κατασκευη στο μπαλκονι και πηρα ναυλον σαν αυτο που εβαζαν οι μητερες μας στο τραπεζι,ειναι χοντρο και καθαρο διαφανο για να ευχαριστιουνται θεα και τα φιλαρακια σου.Εμενα μου φαινεται σαν θαμπο και πολυ λεπτο αυτο που εβαλες και μηπως κανει και θορυβο με τον αερα σαν τις σακκουλες.

----------


## Ηρακλής

teo έχεις απολυτό δίκιο με το νάιλον άλλα είναι προσωρινό (εξαλου εδώ και 10 μέρες τα έχω μέσα στο σπίτι(λόγο τις ξαφνικής πτώσεις θερμοκρασίας!) από την ανιξη και μετά όμως θα τα αλαξω και θα προσπαθήσω να βρω κάτι σαν αυτό που μου είπες,όχι τίποτα άλλο άλλα για να έχουν και θεά :winky:

----------


## Ηρακλής

> '
> 
> δεντρακι; ... ποσο υψος θα εχει δηλαδη οταν γινει << δεντρο >>  
> 
> 
> ετυχε να βρεθω προσφατα στο σπιτι του ηρακλη ... ειμαστε 4-5 τετραγωνα  αποσταση .λοιπον εχει ενα κηπο σπεσιαλ με πολυ μελλον !!!


που να το βλέπατε πέρυσι κ,δημητρη πριν το κλαδέψουμε... ήταν 4 μετρά ποιο ψιλό και 2 μετρά σε φάρδος ποιο μεγάλο :d

----------


## Ηρακλής

Μιας  και ήρθε το καλοκαίρι και οι θερμοκρασιακέ ανέβηκαν στα ύψη και το βραδύ βγήκαν τα κουνουπεια , είπα να βάλω σήτα στιν κατασκευή μου και να φτιάξω ένα πλέγμα για τον Ηλείο  :Happy: 

Τελικά είχαμε αποτελέσματα με το πράσινο πλέγμα γιατί πέσαμε στους 34 βαθμους απο 48  :Happy: 

Επισεις αντικατέστησα της πάλειες μου ζευγαροστρες με λίγο μεγαλύτερες και τα πουλάκια μου επιτελούς μπορούνε και κάνουνε πτήσεις εκεί μέσα και όχι απλά να πηδάνε από το 1 κλαδάκι στο άλλο....

Το μονό που μου μένει είναι να ψάξω να βρω ταΐστρες γιατί αφτες είναι τελιος αβόλευτες  :sad:  και ρίχνουν αρκετό μέρος τις τροφής έξω από το μπολάκι τους επιδει είναι μεγάλο μαλών...

















Και μια φωτογραφία από τα 2 μωράκια που κατάφερα να βγάλω φέτος από ένα καινούργιο μου ζευγάρι αλλά δύστυχος δεν τα κατάφερε γιατί οι γονεις ήταν νέα πουλάκια στην αναπαραγωγή και μαλών δεν τα ταιζανε όσο έπρεπε :/

----------


## COMASCO

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ηρακλη!!!πολυ καλη δουλεια...ευχομαι να μικρα σου να ειναι παντα γερα με υγεια...!!!

----------


## jk21

ΗΡΑΚΛΗ το σκιαστρο δεν πηγαινε ψηλοτερα; νομιζω το εχεις αρκετα χαμηλα .επειδη ξερω το χωρο σου ,ετσι κοβεις ηλιο μεχρι 12 αντε 1 το μεσημερι αφου βλεπεις ανατολικα .αν δεν γινεται τοτε ισως καποιο που να ξεκινουσε πανω απο τις ζευγαρωστρες και εφτανε καθετα σε αυτο που εβαλες ,θα εκανε ακομη περισσοτερο δουλεια

----------


## Ηρακλής

Στιν αρχή το είχα βάλει ψηλότερα αλλά  μετά από το σημερινό τεστ που έκανα με τον ήλιο εκεί είναι το σημείο του ,στο μελών μπορεί να φτιάξω μια βάση που να ξεκειναει πανό από της ζευγαρωστρες όπως και εσείς είπατε και να ερχετε αρκετά έξω ώστε και να το έχω μόνιμα αλλά και να είναι ομορφο γιατί τώρα όσο και να το κανείς δεν είναι και τόσο όμορφο :/ αλλά για την ώρα σημασία έχει ότι τα πουλάκια δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα με την θερμοκρασία

Και κατή ακόμα που ήθελα να ρωτήσω και το ξέχασα είναι οτι ακριβώς διπλά έχω ένα νυχτολούλουδο και αρχιζι σιγά σιγά και ανθηζι και μέρα με την μέρα μιριζι περισσότερο λέτε να έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα πουλάκια επιδι είναι πολύ κοντά και η μυρωδιά θα είναι έντονη όταν άνθηση τελιος?(to νυχτολούλουδο είναι ακριβώς διπλά από το πλέγμα, στα δεξιά)

----------


## jk21

οχι κανενα προβλημα .για πολλα χρονια πριν ανεβασω τα πουλακια ταρατσα ειχα ενα νυχτολουλουδο (κεστρο ) στα 1-2 μετρα αποσταση ,χωρις κανενα προβλημα .ολη η αυλη δηλαδη ειχε και εχει διαφορα jasminoeides με εντονη οσμη .μονο σε κλειστο χωρο υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι τραβουν το οξυγονο οσα ανθιζουν τη νυχτα

----------


## Ηρακλής

ωραια!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ηρακλη εισαι αρχοντας!! υπεροχη η κατασκευη σου και ο κηπος σου καθαρος και ομορφος!! 
ολα καλα!!! τα μικρα σου ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το εκτιμησουν ιδιαιτερα αυτο που τους προσφερες.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πάρα μα πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά Ηρακλή...!!!!

----------


## stelios7

Πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου Ηρακλη!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λογία, μακάρι να εχουμε όλοι τον χρόνω για να μπορούμε να φροντίζουμε τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους όσο το καλύτερα μπορούμε

----------

